# potential gear motor



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Found this in Surplus Center catalog, looks like a good motor for FCG's and similar props. AC so no power supply needed, low RPM, rated for continuous use. I plan on getting a few myself.

https://www.surpluscenter.com/item.asp?item=5-1702&catname=electric


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We've been looking for an alternative to the vent motors - have a few of the 4RPM motors still in hand but they won't last forever

I take it this comes with no plug so you'd have to splice something to the wires, yes?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Thats what it looks like, just ordered some so I will post some details when I get them.


----------



## Desmodus (Aug 12, 2007)

I wish they gave some more specs on the thing, (torque, horsepower) but from the current rating, it seems heavy duty enough. (At 55mA, it's higher than the 2Z806's 38mA rating)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I saw that one too when I was searching for alternates. Let us know what you think of them.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll be waiting on your review as well. Those little vent motors were sooo perfect for soo many things.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wonder how much it can lift ....what is the rpm on a deer motor I need some faster action motors Zombie F has a great motor on his lid banger coffin I asked him what it was but hes so busy all the time I didnt get an answer yet


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

madmax said:


> If you open up the deer motor casing you will see the same motor but with a different shaft and no Capacitor . Most if not all SYNCHRONOUS motors will reverse their self when it stalls


Hmm, the spec says it's CCW, so I will have to find out if it reverses under load. If it is the deer motor it is a little cheaper to get that, plus the deer motor already had the plug attached


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

this also looks like the motors used in microwave turntables, for what it is worth....


----------

